# Austrian Railroading



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This is ÖBB 1014 with a five car consist exiting the tunnel entering the Oberrittersgrün station area. 

These 'light locomotives' were built in 1993/94 for the continuous passenger traffic between Vienna and Budapest by SGP and ELIN. They were mainly used in the area of Vienna in front of passenger and goods trains. Their sister locomotive, the ÖBB 1822 were heavier and a meter longer and more powerful. The 1822 was commonly called 'Brenner Loks' because they were used to haul passengers and goods over the Brenner Pass in the Alps.




























ÖBB 2143 is the locomotive that took a 5' header off the track about 18 months ago and landed nose first on the right buffer that can be seen as damaged in the photo. There is also a slight crack in the lower skirt that cannot be seen that I repaired.

Here, is it pictured pulling a three car consist up a 5% grade on the dual-gauge mountain spur.

The locomotives were built between 1964 and 1977 and operated on non electrified main and branch lines especially in the Eastern part of Austria. They operated in front of passenger as well as freight trains. A total of 77 locomotives were delivered by the Simmering-Graz-Pauker Werke to the ÖBB. The driving unit is a SGP 8 cylinder four cycle engine with a power output of 1115 kW (1500 HP). The locomotive is equipped with a train heating generator as well as with a supplemental Diesel power engine for the air pressure. The transmission of power is provided by a hydrodynamic transmission from Voith.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking great Michael!

And I enjoy the information about the prototypes.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Still waiting for my Swiss Allegra ABe 8/12 to get here. Reddit complaints about ISC Chigago state that parcels are taking up to three months to move. I may still have another month to wait.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice looking scene with those locomotives!


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I got my new readers on but i still find it hard to see that those are models... 😃


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. I hope to improve with additional backgrounds, more trees, people, and vehicles.

The upper mountain spur now has a scenery base for the Rhätische Bahn line.

The green painted plywood goes all the way around the right side of the spur. It was the leftover center section I cut out when cutting the sub-roadbed. I cut out the center with an 8" border (I still have to have access to the back corner) all around. It gives something to mount the RhB masts on as well as scenery and structures.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Those pictures all look super realistic👍


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The USRA Guy said:


> Those pictures all look super realistic👍


It bears repeating!


----------

